#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Hoe kom ik aan geperforeerd staal?

## Barthezz80

De vraag zegt het al: Hoe kan ik aan geperforeerd staal komen voor mijn zelfbouwluidsprekers, om een beschermingsgrill te maken over de hele voorkant van de kast?
De meeste ijzerzaken hier in de buur hebben alleen maar met vierkante gaatjes, dit vind ik lelijk.. :Frown: 

Hier een voorbeeld van het soort grill wat ik zoek:

----------


## Watt Xtra

ga na een plaatverwerkings bedrijf!! heb ik ook gedaan, perfect op maat en zeker niet duur!!!

----------


## beyma

Even een metaal constructie bedrijf bij jou in de buurt zien te vinden, een gewone bouwmarkt/DHZ zaak heeft dit inderdaad niet.

----------


## Barthezz80

http://www.kellysearch.nl/nl-company-901657966.html

zou dit er 1 zijn?
ps. ik woon zelf in Vlaardingen!

----------


## moderator

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/c...categoryID=563
kan ik nou beter zoeken dan jij? :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Moest het zelf ook hebben, simpelweg:

DE GAMMA

Groot, klein, kleiner... Alles hebben ze!

Dacht dat een plaat 14,- koste.

EDIT: Ha mod, je bent me voor, vanwaar dat enorme verschil in prijs? Meende dat Dutycases hetzelfde ook had voor iets van 20,- per plaat...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> Moest het zelf ook hebben, simpelweg:
> 
> DE GAMMA
> 
> Groot, klein, kleiner... Alles hebben ze!
> 
> Dacht dat een plaat 14,- koste.
> ...



Gaaf! Ik ga er wel even langs vanmiddag! :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> EDIT: Ha mod, je bent me voor, vanwaar dat enorme verschil in prijs? Meende dat Dutycases hetzelfde ook had voor iets van 20,- per plaat...
> Groeten Hugo



Ben niet van het prijsbeleid....wel van het snel opzoeken  :Big Grin: 
Kan natuurlijk te maken hebben met de afmetingen van een plaat, zou het eerlijk niet weten!

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> ...



Ik heb zojuist de plaat gekocht bij de G. amma[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
was inderdaad 14eu. :Wink: 
plaat is voldoende stevig voor kleinere PA kistjes, dus ik zie niet in waarom ik hem duurder zou kopen! :Big Grin: 
Ik denk alleen dat die 10x duurdere platen op J&H wel veel meer 'air' zijn en minder 'metaal' zijn, dus die zullen wel meer geluid doorlaten..

----------


## Watt Xtra

juist en daar zit het verschil, in de bouwmarkt krijg je metaal met een luchtdoorlaat van ongeveer 40%, dit is veel te weinig!!!!!!!! hier in de shop is het al ongeveer 60 a 65% en bij een plaatverwerkingsbedrijf kunnen ze stanzen wat jij wilt hebben!!!!!
En dan kun je ze nog op maat krijgen ook! nu moet je zelf aan de slag met een machine en krijg je het nooit zo strak als dat ze het onder een schaar leggen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

oja ik heb ze laten maken voor mijn BR18 en dat koste mij nog geen 16 eurie de plaat, superstrak op maat!! en retesterk

----------


## eddie

Hallo, ik gebruik altijd getrokken staal, met van die diagonale
openingen, galva spray erover en klaar is kees

----------


## wout

> citaat:_Geplaatst door eddie_
> 
> Hallo, ik gebruik altijd getrokken staal, met van die diagonale
> openingen, galva spray erover en klaar is kees



Ja let op met die platen; sommige zijn gewoon staal en dat zal gaan roesten na betrekkelijk korte periodes.. Ik weet niet wat ze in de gamma hebben maar ik gebruik altijd RVS (inox op zen belgisch) zodat ze nooit gaan roesten..
The leader knows, Dateq.

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door wout_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door eddie_
> ...



ja ik weet ook niet hoe het zit met roesten bij deze Gamma platen, en zoals ik al zei vind ik ook dat de gaatjes 'iets' kleiner zijn dan bij de speciale 'PA' staalplaten(ik schat idd dat ze zo'n 40/50% air zijn![:I], ik weet niet of dit bij sub veel uitmaakt, maar aangezien ik nu al ver boven m'n budget voor het kastje uitga zet ik hem er gewoon maar in op de gok/test, als het echt niet goed blijkt te zijn kan ik altijd nog op de zelfde plek een 60/70% air staalplaat erin zetten! :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthezz80_
> 
> ja ik weet ook niet hoe het zit met roesten bij deze Gamma platen, en zoals ik al zei vind ik ook dat de gaatjes 'iets' kleiner zijn dan bij de speciale 'PA' staalplaten(ik schat idd dat ze zo'n 40/50% air zijn![:I], ik weet niet of dit bij sub veel uitmaakt, maar aangezien ik nu al ver boven m'n budget voor het kastje uitga zet ik hem er gewoon maar in op de gok/test, als het echt niet goed blijkt te zijn kan ik altijd nog op de zelfde plek een 60/70% air staalplaat erin zetten!



Kwa geluid was het bij mijn speakers géén probleem... (het ging dan wel over een paar spraak kastjes en niet over subjes maargoed...)

Groeten Hugo

----------


## som

normale perfoplaten hebben idd 40% doorlaat, is niet fijn.
hier is een voorbeeld van strekmetaal;http://www.kabelzaandam.nl/cgi-local...hgroep=54STREK

is bij elke serieuze ijzerboer te bestellen in platen van 2 bij 1 meter

----------


## Gast1401081

rvs (inox, stainless, oid) is wat duurder, en de diktes kunnen ook verschillen. 2, 3, 4 mm enzo

iedere ijzerboer kan je eer meer over vertellen. platen tot 2x6 meter, te kust en te keur.

----------


## laserguy

Ik kan er hebben van 67x57 met grote vierkante gaatjes gemaakt voor luidsprekers (zwart) en eventueel past er ook nog van dat speciale open-cel schuim op zoals je bij professionele speakers ziet. Kost wel iets: zo een plaat kost ongeveer 32.00,- en het schuim ongeveer 20.00,- (per 2).

----------


## Watt Xtra

nee gewoon naar de ijzerplatenboer gaan, maten doorgeven, vertellen waarvoor te gebruiken en dan even wachten
perfect op maat, rvs en zeer voordelig en goed

----------


## jens

idd heb ik ook gedaan was voor 30 euri klaar voor 4  br118 kastjes.....nog rvs ook....wie wat bewaart die heeft wat  :Wink:

----------


## DvE

Om niet een nieuw topic te hoeven starten, maar in dit topic. Mogelijk zonder resultaat maar dat zien we dan wel weer :Smile: 

Watt Xtra kun je mij vertellen waar jij de betreffende platen vandaan hebt gehaald?

----------


## MusicXtra

Topic is 'nog maar' 8 jaar oud. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Kijk eens bij een plaatselijk metaal bedrijf, die kunnen allerlei perforaties leveren.
Duurder maar wel zo sjiek; laat een grille op maat stanzen, knippen en zetten.

----------


## renevanh

speakergrills.co.uk heeft mij een erg net setje grilletjes geleverd!

----------

